# Bad Surgery Experience



## simbo1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, I'm a newbie and have urgent query, I got sick whilst on holiday here and hospital recommended surgery, not to fly home as to dangerous, so had surgery and am most unhappy, but I do not know where to complain or where to get help, I am in Paphos area, all alone and afraid to fly home.....any suggestions please.....thanks in advance


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, if you paid for your trip with a credit card you might have some benefits like having someone fly over to be with you. I never had so deal with hospitals in Cyprus but having to deal even with the best hospitals in NYC if you don't have someone with you to complain and run after the nurses for you then they will leave you there with no food, no discharge since you had no food and so the vicious circle goes. Have someone fromhome come over or at least talk to your regular doctor and have him talk to the hospital doctors so they know you have a support system.

good luck and feel better
Dina


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

First question: where are you from? And the second question is whether or not you have any holiday travel insurance.

If you're from within the EU, there ought to be some sort of reciprocity with your home country national health care - perhaps you can contact your home country consulate for assistance. At the very least, they should be able to contact someone from back home for you.

If you have holiday travel insurance, you probably should have contacted them before having the surgery. But in any event, you should contact them ASAP to see what they can do for you. With a travel policy, you should be able to have someone come out from your home country to accompany you home.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

HI, what a shame this has happened !
But obviously you have internet access, which in turn means you have a phone line...........so why not call family or friends from home to help, there must be someone who will come to help ???


----------



## IdoL (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## simbo1 (Apr 12, 2008)

*cyprus surgery*

I come from Jersey, so no receip agreement, I don't have a phone, so am using internet cafe., my husband is flying over, but the problems have been done and Im trying to find assistance in sorting myslelf out, the system here is none to clever, and so far it has cost me 8,000.00 euro, I got sick and they said i could not fly home till I had surgery, so now I'm basically sicker after having the surgery and still can't fly home. Insurance company City Bond wont help as I had breast cancer in 2001....... and did not tell them when I flew here for my Jollies..................thanks anyways eh....


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hello again,
So because you didn't state that you had a possible ongoing condition, they won't pay out ?
You haven't said what the surgery was ? but if it was related to your previous condition can you maybe try and get in touch with with one of the cancer charities ? Try going through your GP !
Just a thought, they may be able to help under the circumstances.
My heart goes out to you...........what an awful thing to happen !
Good Luck & let us know how you get on.
Nance


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Medical Treatment*

Why does everyone blame the system???? Although your story is a sad one it happens to many. Basically you did not tell the truth on your insurance form so therefore you pay the price. We can never foresee anything especially health so you should ensure that you have adequate cover. Having travelled to many places like Vietnam, Cambodia etc I have never had problems. Mainly because I was a member of BUPA which is known all over the world and are also supported by the ISOS group.

It pays to go for the best although more expensive but tell the TRUTH

Dont blame the system and I am sure they did not perform surgery if you did not need it.


----------



## simbo1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Gosh, you rude ignorant man..... Do you have personal knowledge of Breast Cancer then and the trauma, this is not a sad story it's fact of a many women's lives....???  I am not blaming the system just asking for help or guidance. I actually cannot get Insured by BUPA, know it all, because I have suffered Cancer twice in my young life, and I am a high risk, so it's not for want of trying.......I myself have travelled the world twice actually and have plenty of money but never come across this situation myself before, I did tell the Insurance Company the TRUTH as you put it, but they only needed pre-existing illnesses in the last two years...................not my whole life's medical history for a year's policy in December 07........God, I was not going to reply to you're rude email but as Im cross I'll also tell you the ending, as is turn's out today the finding's of Specialist Hospital in Nicossia has found that the implant removed, should not have been removed at all as the "surgeon" lied to me about the problem and blinded me with science with the MRI scan and as I was sorry worried about having got the Cancer back I stupidy believed him., As it turns out I have a very severe chest infection/pleurisy and now an awful mess on my chest and a breast I didn't need and a pending law suit.....for malpratice...so get to know you're bloody fact's Jeffery before you start you're preaching eh............................god you men infuriate me....................................may you sleep well this evening.................................cause I won't................................


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hope that help to get that off your chest.Just get back to your loved ones and get sorted out hope you get better soon and keep well whats done is done save your energy for getting well . Take care sleep well
All the best Tricia


----------



## simbo1 (Apr 12, 2008)

thought advertsing flogging houses on thses sights was a no no., hmmmm obvisouly not then., no water in cyprus, tell you're new customers to bring there water with them


----------



## jeffrey Streets (Dec 17, 2007)

*Blame the system*

This forum as I have been pointed out on many occasions provides a means of voicing your opinion.

If you read your previous e-mails the opinion that I got and I assume many others felt that because you failed to give information you was left in the lurch and needed help. Now your last e-mail tells a completely different story and unfortunately you did not seek a second opinion otherwise you may not have been in this situation. 

Anyway, you must realise that this forum is mixed i.e men and women and unfortunately for my sins I was born a man and do not fully understand the complexity of the womens anatomy. Infact I dont understand women at all.

You appear to have vast travel experience, plenty of money, husband flying over to join you etc etc so what did you expect from this forum?? May I suggest you relax and concentrate on getting better instead of taking your frustrations out on someone who is just voicing their opinion.

As for being a rude man.....yes I own up to it. But I am not heartless and I do hope all goes well and that is the TRUTH.


----------



## simbo1 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thank you, I'm sorry for being so cross, I hurt and am upset, and I know it's not you're fault......sorry...xx


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmmm

message to self;
musnt upset simbo1


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

jeffrey Streets said:


> This forum as I have been pointed out on many occasions provides a means of voicing your opinion.
> 
> If you read your previous e-mails the opinion that I got and I assume many others felt that because you failed to give information you was left in the lurch and needed help. Now your last e-mail tells a completely different story and unfortunately you did not seek a second opinion otherwise you may not have been in this situation.
> 
> ...



There isnt a man alive who understands women  

They only want to hear you say what they want to hear


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

simbo1 said:


> thought advertsing flogging houses on thses sights was a no no., hmmmm obvisouly not then., no water in cyprus, tell you're new customers to bring there water with them


Hi Simbo
No, no advertising is allowed in the forums, but you can have a link to your web site in your signature

I'm suprised there is no reciprocal health agreement for emergencies between Cyprus & Jersey.


----------

